

Iran cracks down on critics posting on Facebook, Twitter and YouTube - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125978649644673331.html

======
adamsmith
I wonder how hard it would be for Facebook to allow dissidents to set up a
second password that logs into a version which hides certain types of
incriminating information. The trick would be making it indistinguishable from
the real thing.

(This idea is very similar to TrueCrypt's hidden volumes.)

